# Meetings > Workshops >  Καποιος να κανει ενα ή περισσοτερα BGP-Fest ?

## sotiris

θελω να ζητησω/παρακαλεσω εαν μπορει καποιος απο τους περισσοτερο διαβασμενους στο Bgp να κανει ενα mini-fest με τα βασικα πανω σε αυτο....η ιδεα μου ηρθε απο μια μικρη συζητηση στο irc του paravoid me 3-4 ατομα,πανω σε απλα πραγματα του Bgp...η συζητηση για οσο κρατησε ειχε εξαιρετικο ενδιαφερον,και τα Logs διαβαστηκαν αρκετες φορες...μαλιστα καποιοι μου ζητησαν να τα στειλω σε email να τα διαβασουν και αυτοι.

Πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει παρα πολυ μια τετοια ομιλια/εισαγωγη πανω στο bgp,ειδικα τωρα στο μεταβατικο σταδιο της προσαρμογης.

----------


## nkladakis

> Επι της ευκαιριας,θελω να ζητησω/παρακαλεσω εαν μπορει καποιος απο τους περισσοτερο διαβασμενους στο Bgp να κανει ενα mini-fest με τα βασικα πανω σε αυτο....η ιδεα μου ηρθε απο μια μικρη συζητηση στο irc του paravoid me 3-4 ατομα,πανω σε απλα πραγματα του Bgp...η συζητηση για οσο κρατησε ειχε εξαιρετικο ενδιαφερον,και τα Logs διαβαστηκαν αρκετες φορες...μαλιστα καποιοι μου ζητησαν να τα στειλω σε email να τα διαβασουν και αυτοι.


Μακάρι  ::

----------


## lambrosk

*Επιβάλεται* και θα μου άρεσε να δώ 2 άτομα σε αυτό... 
 ::   ::   ::  
Να κάνω μια κράτηση απο τώρα έτσι και αποφασιστεί γιατί κόβω ότι θα γίνει πανικός!!!  ::

----------


## ysam

Πόσο θα κοστήσει για να παρακολουθήσω και εγώ?  ::

----------


## paravoid

Μια θέση και για μένα.

----------


## papashark

> Πόσο θα κοστήσει για να παρακολουθήσω και εγώ?





> Μια θέση και για μένα.


Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις ειρωνικές σας απαντήσεις.

----------


## paravoid

Εμένα δεν ήταν καθόλου ειρωνική.
Αν κάποιος τελικά ασχοληθεί και το διοργανώσει θα ήθελα πολύ να το παρακολουθήσω.

(edit) ΥΓ. Επίσης με το από πάνω post αφήνω να εννοηθεί πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναμιχθώ στην διοργάνωση αυτού (αφού με ανάκατεψε ο Σωτήρης) καθώς δεν θεωρώ πως είμαι ο κατάλληλος.

----------


## sotiris

Υποτιθετε οτι εσεις οι δυο ειστε οι καταλληλοτεροι για να μεταδωσετε την γνωση στους υπολοιπους...εαν δεν κανετε χιουμορ και ειναι σοβαρα αυτα που λετε...προτεινω αμεσα να γυρισουμε ολοι στο ospf...γιατι εαν τα μονα ατομα που ελπιζαμε να βοηθησουν εαν κατι παει στραβα,χρειαζονται μια θεση σε αυτο το Fest που ειναι για τα απολυτως βασικα και απλα πανω στο θεμα...τοτε βαδιζουμε σε πολυ επικινδυνο δρομο....

----------


## Achille

Σιγά τον επικίνδυνο δρόμο.

Πάντως τώρα ξέρουμε πολύ περισσότερα για το BGP, από ότι ξέραμε για το OSPF όταν το βάλαμε.

Μερικοί πάλι, δεν έχουν μάθει ακόμα ούτε τα βασικά περί routing γενικότερα, οπότε καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα fest πάνω στο routing και το IP γενικότερα, και όχι στο BGP ειδικότερα.

Ο ngia ας πούμε θα ήταν κατάλληλος ως εισηγητής  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Υποτιθετε οτι εσεις οι δυο ειστε οι καταλληλοτεροι για να μεταδωσετε την γνωση στους υπολοιπους...εαν δεν κανετε χιουμορ και ειναι σοβαρα αυτα που λετε...προτεινω αμεσα να γυρισουμε ολοι στο ospf...γιατι εαν τα μονα ατομα που ελπιζαμε να βοηθησουν εαν κατι παει στραβα,χρειαζονται μια θεση σε αυτο το Fest που ειναι για τα απολυτως βασικα και απλα πανω στο θεμα...τοτε βαδιζουμε σε πολυ επικινδυνο δρομο....


Το ότι μέσα σε αυτό το πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα έχω μάθει κάποια (ελάχιστα) πράγματα για το BGP δεν με κάνει σε καμμία περίπτωση κατάλληλο για "διδασκαλία". Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας...

----------


## ysam

Εγώ πάλι θα σας πώ ότι ΔΕΝ ήμαστε οι μόνοι (και πίστεψέ με θα πω για πολλούς άλλους που μπορούν με τον α η β τρόπο).

Επίσης Σωτήρη αν δεν το έχεις κάνει θα ήθελα να σου λύσω το πρόβλημα με το routing του σπιτιού σου γιατί στο χρωστάω.

@καρχαρίνι
θα έρθεις να με δείς αν το κάνω εγω?  ::

----------


## ysam

BTW συμφωνώ με τον φαίδωνα. αυτό που θέλει το awmn είναι το routing και όχι το bgp, για να μην πω να αρχίσουμε με tcp/ip fundamentals.

Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που έχω δει εγώ ειναι περισσότερο λογικής φύσεως και όχι ειδικά για το bgp η το ospf.

Και φυσικά να ξαναματαπώ για άλλη μία φορά ότι για δάσκαλος δεν κάνω..

----------


## sotiris

Aπο την στιγμη που εχετε ασχοληθει 2-3 μηνες εντατικα με το θεμα και εχετε φτιαξει μια εικονα εστω στο περιπου για το τι γινετε με το bgp...θεωρησα σωστο να μας τις μεταδωσετε...δεν ειπε κανεις οτι θα παρουμε διπλωμα πανω στο Bgp μετα απο αυτο το fest...δυο απλα πραγματα,εναν μπουσουλα,καποια standard πραγματα του να μην κανουμε...τελος παντων για αυτο ειπα Mini-fest....απλα και συντομα και πρακτικα πραγματα....πιο πολυ για να αυτοπροστατευτουμε απο τυχον λαθος ρυθμισεις κλπ και οχι για να γινουμε γνωστες του Bgp.

Eγω παντως εξακολουθω και πιστευω οτι κανετε humor (κυριως ο Ysam)...εισαι πλακατζης τελικα Γιαννη.

edit: πολυ κινηση εχει αυτο το Thread τελικα....Γιαννη ας γινει στο routing τοτε και να εχει μια μικρη εισαγωγη στο τελος για το Bgp...κατι σαν τις ταινιες που σου αφηνουν ενα παραθυρακι για να δεις την επομενη version.

τελικα μαζι με οικονομικη συνεισφορα απο τους client που εχω,θα αγορασω ενα switch 12port για να γινει η δουλεια οπως πρεπει.

----------


## ysam

Σωτήρη,

είναι κρίμα να μου λες ότι, ότι έχουμε γράψει κατα καιρούς στο forum για το bgp, για το τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε, για το τι να αποφύγουμε, για το πως να κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα, για το απλό config (πάρα πολλά Posts και από διάφορους ανθρώπους) τελικά πρέπει να το ξαναπούμε σε ένα fest. Δεν το δέχομαι.. είναι σαν να μην έχει γράψει κανείς τίποτα.. προτειμώ να τα βρούμε και να τα μαζέψουμε κάπου συγκεντρωμένα παρά να τα ξαναπούμε.

Εδώ ο Mindfox την είπε στον Φαίδωνα για το απλό config, θέλετε να παμε και να το ξαναπούμε πάλι? 

Επιμένω το θέμα είναι το routing και το tcp/ip και όχι το Bgp. και όχι γιατί είμαι ισχυρογνώμον αλλά γιατι θα γίνουν οι ερωτήσεις και τελικα θα απαντάμε για αυτό το θέμα και όχι για Bgp. 100% και βάζω και στοίχημα. 

Δεν γίνεται bgp/ospf/rip/isis/* χωρίς να ξέρει κάποιος τι σημαίνει routing και tcp/ip. 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα έπρεπε τα οποιαδείποτε fests να είναι generic η να έχουν σαν πυρήνα το δίκτυο.. Πχ μπαίνουν όροι όπως ISP για παραδείγματα και αμέσως αλλάζει η κουβέντα και πάει αλλου, (εμείς δεν είμαστε isp κτλ.. )

Ειλικρινά δεν έχω τον extra χρόνο που χρειάζεται και το έχω ξαναπεί. είναι οφθαλμοφανές αφού αν κάνεις ένα scan τα μυνήματά μου τα περισσότερα είναι το βράδυ σαν τις νυχτερίδες.. 

Πάντος επιμένω ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι switch και είναι κρίμα (αν δεν θέλεις να κάνεις και άλλα πράγματα) να πάτε να αγοράσεται switch χωρίς λόγο.

-Γιάννης

----------


## sotiris

Γιαννη σου ξαναλεω,χωρις να θελω να φανει οτι ειμαι ισχυρογνωμων,οτι η χτεσινη κουβεντα στο Irc απο τον Φαιδων και 4-5 που βλεπαμε,καναμε και σημειωναμε ηταν ακρως ενδιαφερουσα και ενημερωτικη.

Δεν υποβιβαζω καθολου ολα οσα εχετε γραψει στο φορουμ...αλλα για παραδειγμα για το λινουξ εχουν γραφτει δεκαδες περισσοτερα και ομως η συναντηση στην εδρα ειχε μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και μεγαλη επιτυχια.

Ειτε για το routing ειτε για το tcp/ip, ειτε για το Bgp ,το ενδιαφερον ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.

Ξερω οτι δεν εχεις χρονο και για αυτο ειπα παραπανω οτι το ποστ σου ηταν στα πλαισια του χιουμορ.

τωρα για το switch,μεσα στο μηνα θα κανω και τριτο ΒΒ προς Μενιδι...οποτε δεν υπηρχε αλλα λυση πιστευω λογω ελλειψης port (1 vlan στο router για 2 BB και 1 AP)....συν το οτι δεκαπλασιαστηκε το ping αναμεσα στους clients.

----------


## papashark

> @καρχαρίνι
> θα έρθεις να με δείς αν το κάνω εγω?


Χαλαρά και θα έρθω αρκεί να μην το κάνεις μέσα στον Οκτώβριο.


(α εκτός από καρχαρίνι, κυκλοφωρώ και σε άλλες εκδώσεις)  ::

----------


## mxou

> @καρχαρίνι
> θα έρθεις να με δείς αν το κάνω εγω?


Για σένα θα έλθω κι εγώ, αρκεί να μη σε σκλαβώσουν να μιλάς για άσχετα.

Θα το κάνεις;

----------


## mxou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mxou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Ούτε κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι δεν κατάλαβες!!!?!?!?!??!!! ..... ΛΟΛ

Του είπα πως αν κάνει αυτός τη διάλεξη θα ήθελα να τον παρακολουθήσω, αρκεί να μην πέσει η κουβέντα στα "τι είναι IP, τι είναι routing κλπ".

?

----------


## Renos

Routing e-learning:

http://www.renos.awmn (10.87.183.83)

----------


## eaggelidis

Να βάλω και λίγο τη δικιά μου πινελιά στο θέμα ?

Προσφέρομαι να κάνω εγώ το workshop και να λύσω ότι απορίες υπάρχουν σχετικά με το BGP .

Η

----------


## wiresounds

> Να βάλω και λίγο τη δικιά μου πινελιά στο θέμα ?
> 
> Προσφέρομαι να κάνω εγώ το workshop και να λύσω ότι απορίες υπάρχουν σχετικά με το BGP .
> 
> Η


ΟΚ. Θα μιλήσουμε αύριο.  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Να βάλω και λίγο τη δικιά μου πινελιά στο θέμα ?
> 
> Προσφέρομαι να κάνω εγώ το workshop και να λύσω ότι απορίες υπάρχουν σχετικά με το BGP .
> 
> Η


καλώς τον που χαθηκες? ::  
ευχαρίστως να το κανονίσουμε. Στείλε μου PM με πιθανή ημερομηνία που σε βολεύει.

----------


## sotiris

> Να βάλω και λίγο τη δικιά μου πινελιά στο θέμα ?
> 
> Προσφέρομαι να κάνω εγώ το workshop και να λύσω ότι απορίες υπάρχουν σχετικά με το BGP .
> 
> Η


ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
(φερε μεγαλο πινελο και μπολικη μπογια)  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> *Δημοσιεύθηκε: Κυρ Σεπ 26, 2004 8:44 pm*
> ...
> Να κάνω μια κράτηση απο τώρα έτσι και αποφασιστεί γιατί κόβω ότι θα γίνει πανικός!!!


  ::  
Έτσι και δεν είμαι *ΕΣΤΩ* 3ος στην λίστα θα κυνηγήσω τους δυο παραπάνω μετά το ποστ του eaggelidis...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον eaggelidis για την προσφορά του να μας πει για το BGP, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι ο χρόνος του είναι ελάχιστος.

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει ένα *Introduction to Routing* την προηγούμενη μέρα *Σάββατο 27 Νοεμβρίου*, για να έχουμε ένα *Routing Weekend*. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα τρίωρο για κάλυψη των βασικών εννοιών.

Παρακαλώ περιμένω την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## ysam

Ηλία πρέπει να γίνει routing kick-off δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## stean_202

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον eaggelidis για την προσφορά του να μας πει για το BGP, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι ο χρόνος του είναι ελάχιστος.
> 
> Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει ένα *Introduction to Routing* την προηγούμενη μέρα *Σάββατο 27 Νοεμβρίου*, για να έχουμε ένα *Routing Weekend*. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα τρίωρο για κάλυψη των βασικών εννοιών.
> 
> Παρακαλώ περιμένω την βοήθειά σας.


Τελικά αυτό το Introduction to Routing θα γίνει;;;

----------


## MerNion

Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει πιστεύω..

----------

